# Yoo Hoo, ZP Users!!



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would like to know how many are still feeding ZP. Also, if you are feeding ZP exclusively or as a topper or 1 meal a day and something else the other meal. Also, several had trouble with ZP a while back (including myself possibly although I was never 100% positive Lulu's hepatitis was due to her food). Is there anyone who weathered the trouble and it went away or stopped ZP awhile and went back? Thanks for anyone who will share.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We're still feeding ZP lamb. We can't feed it exclusively, it's just too rich for Ode. We feed it at least once every couple of days and it's been working well so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tina, I never stopped using ZP and my girls have had no ill effects. With one who has a history of chronic colitis, I am always on watch for any sign or change.

As you already knew, I began adding some S&C in with ZP on occasion, not because I did not trust ZP, but because I feel there is value in mixed sources of protein.

Hope has been able to now tolerate duck, goose and rabbit in addition to venison. Lamb and chicken are out for her.

I recently got them Orijen freeze dried treats in Bison and she had a bit of an issue after just one of those treats. I suspect the tripe in them which would be rich for her. I put them away and will try again in a couple of weeks. if she still has an issue they will get donated.

I sure know how frustrating and desperate it feels to search for a good food that is also right for special health concerns.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus won't eat it anymore  We used to feed Ziwipeak for a while. A couple months ago I was feeding it in a roatation, but with the last bit I got, she wouldn't touch it. I tried until the bag expired then that was it. I stopped buying it after that. She never got sick, but her not eating something is not sight for her. She's such a piglet, I joke that if I filled her bowl up with rocks instead of kibble she'd still eat it lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We use ZiwiPeak regularly in our rotation. Brody gets mostly fresh raw, but I always keep ZP on hand for back up. He loves it. Eats it with no problem and has never had a problem with it. We rotate between venison and lamb. I think it is a top notch excellent food and would not hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been using ZP with Lady for a year now and with Prince since October. They have done well on it. I feed it 2 meals a day. 3 or 4 times a week I mix in Stella and Chewy's beef variety (freeze dried). I have only used the venison and venison and fish ZP. I haven't tried the other flavors. I also got my 18 year old on the cat formula. She is back to being able to jump up on things. Better food has really helped out our senior kitty!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks to those who have responded so far. I have tried several things since Lulu's illness and stopping ZP, but I just can't get satisfied, and she has put on weight. I think I am now going to begin feeding ZP in the AM and Sojos in the PM. Lulu wants to eat immediately in the morning, and I don't want to make her wait until it rehydrates. I am also going to alternate the lamb and venison because she was developing an itch on straight venison--hopefully the itch won't come back with the variety and Sojos. We will see how this works.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feed mine the Lamb ZP, but only 1 tablespoon , for their evening meal. They get Fromm kibbles and can for breakfast.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I still feed ziwipeak, I've fed it for a couple of years now. I feed all flavours and never had any problems. I tried everything to get rid of Charlie's tear stains nothing worked until I changed his food to ziwipeak, although he has occasionally got them with certain treats. Also he has lost the weight he gained so quickly whilst feeding orijen. 
Hope this helps xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Zp here as well,only 1 meal a day and something else for next meal,venison only as my sheltie can't eat the lamb


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Never stopped feeding ZP. She gets the ZP Venison. I use it in rotation or combined with raw or Stella & Chewey's Absolutely rabbit. Just ordered another big bag.


----------



## Joannee (May 20, 2013)

Unfortunately I had to stop feeding ZP because of soy in it. Maybe someday they'll change it and I'll gladly come back to it. Joy loves it


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I will be starting to feed Chico ZP Am and Raw PM. 
I had ordered the ZP When i started with Raw. I wanted to know whats all the hype about. lol But now i want to finish the bag. I don't know if i will order another when its done. Well see how he does.  But Chico so far likes The fish and venison. I didn't try the lamb. I will get sample. and use it as a treat if he likes it.  



I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Also he has lost the weight he gained so quickly whilst feeding orijen.
> Hope this helps xx


Sorry for OT but i was trying to remember the reason i stopped feeding 
Chico orijen years ago. And you just reminded me it was because he gained weight quickly on it too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Joannee said:


> Unfortunately I had to stop feeding ZP because of soy in it. Maybe someday they'll change it and I'll gladly come back to it. Joy loves it


There is no soy in ZiwiPeak.

Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am still feeding ZP. I mix it half and half with Fromm kibble, and also give squares of it for treats. Charlie and Taz are thriving on it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> There is no soy in ZiwiPeak.
> 
> Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak


There is "No" soy in any of the Ziwipeak.


----------



## Joannee (May 20, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> There is no soy in ZiwiPeak.
> 
> Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak


Actually there is. There is soy based lecithin. I checked it with producer.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

This is the first I heard of soy being bad for dogs. You learn things everyday. 😉


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Chico's Mum said:


> This is the first I heard of soy being bad for dogs. You learn things everyday. &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not the soy that's bad for dogs, it's the pesticides they use in the fields that have contaminated the soy. Corn used to be ok for our dogs and animals but since they started genetically modifying it with roundup pesticides, that's when animals as well as people are showing more allergic reactions to food more than ever. It's come down to having to read labels and know what to look for.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

ZiwiPeak sources only the best 100 percent natural ingredients from NZ

Now you've got me curious. ZP states that ZiwiPeak sources only the best 100 percent natural ingredients

ZiwiPeak sources only the best 100 percent natural ingredients. Nothing else. And all from green New Zealand pastures and clean New Zealand oceans.

Our ingredients have none of the nasties associated with cheaper pet foods. No added sugars, salts, glycerines, antibiotics, hormones, preservatives or carbohydrates such as potatoes, grains, rice, beet pulp, wheat glutens or cornmeal. ZiwiPeak products do not contain BHA, BHT or propylene glycol. All ZiwiPeak products are GMO-free and are hypoallergenic, because all of our ingredients are fully natural.

It doesn't state that it uses Soy Lecithin, but that doesn't mean that they don't. It definitely is worth inquiring about.

Lecithin can easily be extracted chemically (using hexane, ethanol, acetone, petroleum ether, benzene, etc.) or mechanically. It is usually available from sources such as soy beans, eggs, milk, marine sources, rapeseed, cottonseed, and sunflower. It has low solubility in water, but is an excellent emulsifier. In aqueous solution, its phospholipids can form either liposomes, bilayer sheets, micelles, or lamellar structures, depending on hydration and temperature. This results in a type of surfactant that usually is classified as amphipathic. Lecithin is sold as a food supplement and for medical uses. In cooking, it is sometimes used as an emulsifier and to prevent sticking, for example in nonstick cooking spray.


----------



## Joannee (May 20, 2013)

I didn't say soy is bad for all dogs. It's bad for MY dog. She's allergic to soy 
And this is what I got from ZP:

Dear Joanna,

The lecithin in ZiwiPeak is soy based. We have actively been searching for other lecithin based products but so far we have not found an alternative that does not degrade so we have been forced to use the soy based product. This may be may be causing this little amount of itching.

We will continue to look for other sources.

Kind regards, Nigel


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting. Joanna thanks for inquiring. I learned something today.

Soy is also present in vitamin E. Which is present in almost every single food. So if you have a dog that is sensitive to soy, make sure not to use any synthetic vitamins. Finding sources would be very very difficult. Good luck.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Joannee said:


> I didn't say soy is bad for all dogs. It's bad for MY dog. She's allergic to soy
> And this is what I got from ZP:
> 
> Dear Joanna,
> ...


I don't want to use soy based products either, so I'll be very interested if you find an alternate. Please let us know what you find. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joannee (May 20, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> Interesting. Joanna thanks for inquiring. I learned something today.
> 
> Soy is also present in vitamin E. Which is present in almost every single food. So if you have a dog that is sensitive to soy, make sure not to use any synthetic vitamins. Finding sources would be very very difficult. Good luck.


Well, that makes it pretty much impossible to find anything. I didn't know about vitamin E :/
Right now Joy eats new formula Orijen (which contains vitamin E, but she's not itchy on it) and homecooked meals. We need dry food mostly when we're traveling or she stays alone during meal time.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Tracy, if you were me (provided you remember anything about Lulu's bout with hepatitis), would you be comfortable going back to it like I am planning--as Lulu's AM meal and Sojos for PM? Keeping in mind I also plan to alternate the venison and lamb because last time she ate nothing but venison AM and PM for months, so that probably contributed highly to the itching which started at that time.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> Tracy, if you were me (provided you remember anything about Lulu's bout with hepatitis), would you be comfortable going back to it like I am planning--as Lulu's AM meal and Sojos for PM? Keeping in mind I also plan to alternate the venison and lamb because last time she ate nothing but venison AM and PM for months, so that probably contributed highly to the itching which started at that time.


Yes, I would be comfortable with that if Lulu were mine. There are just so few pre-mades that I can comfortably recommend. And ZP is one of them. I haven't personally tried Sojo's but I have heard good things about it. It does have a LOT of ingredients though, so if there is itching or other problems, wading through an elimination diet to figure out allergens or problem ingredients might be hard. It's probably just going to be trial and error at this point, but yes, I would definitely recommend doing half ZP and see how she does.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes, I would be comfortable with that if Lulu were mine. There are just so few pre-mades that I can comfortably recommend. And ZP is one of them. I haven't personally tried Sojo's but I have heard good things about it. It does have a LOT of ingredients though, so if there is itching or other problems, wading through an elimination diet to figure out allergens or problem ingredients might be hard. It's probably just going to be trial and error at this point, but yes, I would definitely recommend doing half ZP and see how she does.


Thank you. I tried The Honest Kitchen, but she didn't like that, and she likes Sojos. You are right, allergies are so hard to pinpoint, and I can have her on a certain diet and she will be fine for a while then the itching starts.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> Thank you. I tried The Honest Kitchen, but she didn't like that, and she likes Sojos. You are right, allergies are so hard to pinpoint, and I can have her on a certain diet and she will be fine for a while then the itching starts.


I feel your pain, Venus is the same way. She does the best on raw, but Jer has put his foot down with raw meat now that we have Gabriel. I can get chicken wings or scraps when I'm preparing our meals in sometimes, but it's so hard to find something that she doesn't react to now. I wish I could get her to eat ZiwiPeak


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I feel your pain, Venus is the same way. She does the best on raw, but Jer has put his foot down with raw meat now that we have Gabriel. I can get chicken wings or scraps when I'm preparing our meals in sometimes, but it's so hard to find something that she doesn't react to now. I wish I could get her to eat ZiwiPeak


It is difficult when you want to feed them a food you are comfortable with everything about it (company, ingredients, processing etc), but there are so many varying obstacles. I don't know if you have tried this, but Nupro is an excellent supplement and when added to food with water makes a liver flavor gravy. Last year when I wanted to feed Lulu Acana she did not like the kibble at first, but when I added the Nupro and water she loved it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> It is difficult when you want to feed them a food you are comfortable with everything about it (company, ingredients, processing etc), but there are so many varying obstacles. I don't know if you have tried this, but Nupro is an excellent supplement and when added to food with water makes a liver flavor gravy. Last year when I wanted to feed Lulu Acana she did not like the kibble at first, but when I added the Nupro and water she loved it.


I haven't tried it yet, but I'm ordering some of the Nupro with the added joint supplements this weekend after Jer gets paid. I've been wanting to try it with both the girls, so thank you for your input


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I'm ordering some of the Nupro with the added joint supplements this weekend after Jer gets paid. I've been wanting to try it with both the girls, so thank you for your input


You're welcome. I have the regular Nupro for small breeds, but I also want to get the one with the joint supplement in it too.


----------

